# Duellist



## BeeSharp

Just finishing up this one.  Lots of output!


----------



## Danbieranowski

What's the other board? And I love the finish on the enclosure!


----------



## spi

Is that a 1590XX enclosure?


----------



## BeeSharp

Thanks, yes it's a 1590XX from Tayda. The other board in the middle is an order board


----------



## Barry

Danbieranowski said:


> What's the other board? And I love the finish on the enclosure!


Lone King and a King's Hand Overdrive


----------



## Danbieranowski

Barry said:


> Lone King and a King's Hand Overdrive


Ah I get it now. So is this a completed Duellist basically? The original pedal being each of these two circuits on their own footswitches?


----------



## Robert

Danbieranowski said:


> Ah I get it now. So is this a completed Duellist basically? The original pedal being each of these two circuits on their own footswitches?



Yep, except with this build you also get the "Body" control.     It's not present in the Duellist, only the Soloist.


----------



## BeeSharp

Robert said:


> Yep, except with this build you also get the "Body" control.     It's not present in the Duellist, only the Soloist.


What is the order when flipped down?  Is that Right into Left?


----------



## spi

I'm curious, which order do you prefer?  BB->TS or TS->BB?


----------



## BeeSharp

spi said:


> I'm curious, which order do you prefer?  BB->TS or TS->BB?


I've got to spend more time with it, but I lean a bit more to the BB side so BB->TS  (if I 've got the order switch right (down))


----------



## BeeSharp

I got it buttoned up


----------



## ddavis20341

About to finish up doing one of these in a 1590XX for myself! Great build, love the color of the hammertone finish that you used.


----------



## ntuncer

@PedalPCB it would be very nice to have them as 1 pcb to fit in 1590BB enclosure

Cheers


----------



## spi

ntuncer said:


> it would be very nice to have them as 1 pcb to fit in 1590BB enclosure
> 
> Cheers


it's in the wishlist section, please upvote it there


----------



## ntuncer

spi said:


> it's in the wishlist section, please upvote it there


I just found that there is a wish list but couldn't find the Duellist in the new wish list (already checked 14 pages) . Could you please give me the link to vote?


----------



## spi

ntuncer said:


> I just found that there is a wish list but couldn't find the Duellist in the new wish list (already checked 14 pages) . Could you please give me the link to vote?


I'm sorry, I was thinking of the Protein dual pedal which is in the wishlist.  If there isn't one yet, you can add it.


----------



## SillyOctpuss

Could you fit both of the those boards without the order switch in a tall BB? I've been thinking about building a Duellist but I'd like it to be smaller than a 1590xx.


----------



## mrwebhead

Would it be possible to have two "glass, stock, fat" switches for each side of the pedal, like the og duellist?


----------



## spi

mrwebhead said:


> Would it be possible to have two "glass, stock, fat" switches for each side of the pedal, like the og duellist?


Both sides have independent voice switches.  Is that your question, or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## mrwebhead

spi said:


> Both sides have independent voice switches.  Is that your question, or am I misunderstanding?


Nevermind my eyes only focused on the switch in the middle for some reason. The og pedal has 2 switches for the voicings of each side, the pedal here has 3 though so I'm still confused... I'm guessing the switches on the sides control the voicings for each pedal, what's the one in the middle for then?


----------



## jjjimi84

I think i did mine in a 1590U which is a really tall 1590bb


----------



## spi

mrwebhead said:


> Nevermind my eyes only focused on the switch in the middle for some reason. The og pedal has 2 switches for the voicings of each side, the pedal here has 3 though so I'm still confused... I'm guessing the switches on the sides control the voicings for each pedal, what's the one in the middle for then?


It changes the effect order--something the original duellist doesn't do.


----------



## mrwebhead

spi said:


> It changes the effect order--something the original duellist doesn't do.


Oh that's pretty cool, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## gingerale

BeeSharp said:


> Just finishing up this one.  Lots of output!


Just saw this, had to register just to post a reply  Very nice build, I think I'll build one like it. I even have an enclosure that it can fit in!

Question: How do you like the pedal after using it for a while? I became interested in buying one but they're out of stock and after customs and taxes it would cost me over 500€ so that's not really an option...


----------



## BeeSharp

gingerale said:


> Just saw this, had to register just to post a reply  Very nice build, I think I'll build one like it. I even have an enclosure that it can fit in!
> 
> Question: How do you like the pedal after using it for a while? I became interested in buying one but they're out of stock and after customs and taxes it would cost me over 500€ so that's not really an option...


Its a nice pedal, I sold it to my friend and he really likes it.  @PedalPCB mentioned putting out a pcb with both, so I was holding out to make another one for myself.


----------



## gingerale

BeeSharp said:


> Its a nice pedal, I sold it to my friend and he really likes it.  @PedalPCB mentioned putting out a pcb with both, so I was holding out to make another one for myself.


Thanks, I didn't know they're planning a combined pcb, but I think I'll build it now since I already have an enclosure that fits. 

I'm hoping it will be an "allround" pedal for my needs, since I like both of the pedals it is based on.


----------



## Chrisq206

Could you fit this into a 1590bb2?


----------

